# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى  J.A.U 3.2.4 NEW YEAR UPDATE is ready for YOU! (Samsung direct Unlock, Emporia...) - See more at: ht

## mohamed73

Code:
 ================================================================================   Changes / Updates in Version V3.3.2    .) ADDED EMPORIA V32 (EMPORIA CLICK) DIRECT UNLOCK (1st World)    .) ADDED Huawei MDM 2012 Auto Detect & Direct Unlock (manual nck calc is still possible)    .) ADDED Samsung GT-B3740 LTE USB Modem IMEI Repair / Change.    .) ADDED Samsung GT-B3740 LTE USB Modem into Samsung Android Listbox (to select Unlock or IMEI)      For any Operation (Simunlock or IMEI repair, flash Special JAU Firmware from Support)    .) ADDED Samsung P1000 to supported list    .) FIXED 4.1.2 Auto Root (added missing files)      .) ADDED 2072 MTK based Phones for unlocking (safe code reader).    •Accord A19   •Afone H880   •Agtel 005   •Aino F69, F89   •Aio N97   •AirFone AF111   •Airphone No4, No1   •Alfatel C200, C500, H9, c500, H1, H2, H1A, H5A, H5, H300, H3, H4   •Allview S1, S2   •Anoking M9   •Airtel L900   •Ajanta A52, A3000, A4200, A5000   •Anycool E553, D66+, D66, F818, T808, T818, D66++, E307, E553, E556, E802, E880C, E880L, E880, E883, E888   •Anycall L708, i908+, F488E, i660, D900, S628, Cect-168   •Anycoll L588, A508, QS850, i908e   •Anylink N99i, 6500   •Anyoall sgh-908i   •Aobang A880   •Aote M660   •Appo A300   •Atan M760   •Awang A828   •Aroma D333   •Asus V75   •Aura s902, S908   •Auro 6321   •Austar F455+   •AT-Telecom Hi-Messenger   •Avio A101, A102, A201, A203, A204, A205, A301, A403, A6103   •Awang A828   •A-zed z62   •Baizhao TV488, S8978, S8958   •Baoxing K900, N1000, K700   •Barbie P520   •Basicom V9   •BBC i508   •BBK i2288, K202, K300, S201, S202   •Beetel EC003, ev530   •Bestel D6000, D5000+, D600, E71TV, D7000+   •Bestking A2688   •Bestone KA08+   •Betels 6000+   •BenQ A53, C30, C36   •Bess SP500, VZ210, VZ219   •Beyond B38, B333, B505, B818, BY125, C3, B530, B83   •Bilwani B3, B9, B2   •BlackCherry BL8000, BL1000, BL7000B, bl2000   •Blacklable VVV363   •Bleu 255x, 354x, 355x, 453x, 454x, 456x, 466x, 471x, 476x, 551x, 555x, 670x   •Bliss D108, D208, V98   •Blu Q200, Q200e, Click T300   •BMobile C628, K298, TV9, X131   •BMW 760i, X6   •Bost-Mobile D615   •Bonmi 222, f430+   •Boostwer E66   •Bossh D112, D96M, B70   •Bugatti 164, HOOD   •Buss G618   •Byond BY-999, By-400, BY-888   •Bytone T3   •Capitel P600   •Carbon Art   •Cartier V8   •Cavio ZT-618, ZTF1   •CayenneS Z9   •CCK E7   •Cesim V30, V130   •Cect S90, P168, T601, N6298, T808, t590, 003, 605, A008, E900, A1818, S800, 1088, N6298, K369, V909, C828, S901, A100, i658, V777, C5188, C3600s, M8, V668B, LV918, V70, A519, K2, V329, U90, M619, V98, V90, Y200, Q380, A6668, Q8, Q86, T1, 5800D, C8600, C3000, k770, F1200, T520, Q618, A706, S588, K808+, P3711i, 888, T118, C92+, U8810, 599, 6300L, 808, C2000D, C600, C800, F22, K808, K828, K838, M8600, N81+, N82, P8400, Q500BT, Q500, Q558, Q618, Q638, T689, T918, T999, V180, V200, V400, V6688, V909, V98, V768, Y809, S613, U880, N73, P3711, N788, IP200, 199, 808, T520, V909   •CellOne CX900   •Century Piooner-B889+   •Cert V400   •Cesim V130, V30, V310, CG400, A510, V590, N88, V30, V470, V88, V800, V950, N97, V800i, V709, A9530, A35   •Changhong M838, L138, K218, A330   •Changjiang A968, N8+   •Changxing A868   •Cherry YC8   •CherryMobile Q4Duo   •Cherry-Mobile D20, D15, Q61   •ChinaStar C507   •Coral 255, 280, 450, 550, 620, 640, 655, 680   •Coby MP777   •Cool ATL-V8   •Corby L6, W6233   •Cosun 289, 638, 8988, 9958   •Crew 202   •CKing K339   •Club C900   •cNokia TVE71, E71TV   •C-Right L2000, C10   •Cross CB97, CB90, GG71, GG55, V4, G10, CB65, GG53B, GG53   •Crtel C200   •CSL i200, DS110, C9900   •cvfd m31   •CXTel D90   •Cyfon C800i   •Cynix D28   •Dapeng T928, T3000, T2000, T5000   •Daxian X3000, X728, X960, X960, X999, C8100, 529, N55, KT1, X9188, 669, K888, T108, JT398, P168, 619, E689, 780, J168, 8100, J6, N800, C800, X3000   •DBest Royal-VT888   •Deco F1   •Delta X200   •Desay M535, L608, K618   •Dezzo D800   •Diamond B711, A1000   •Digga D25   •Diga-Mobile D122, G123, G126   •Digiphone 9800TV   •Dirland M881, R100   •Disney 520+   •DMND W720i   •D-One DG817, DG518, G628, DG568   •Donod D5130, N95i, D505, d805, D805, D806, D5130   •Doov YH923   •Doro 338GSM, HandleEasy-328gsm, HandleEasy-345gsm, HandleEasy-409s, HandleEasy-410s   •Dopod S560, M500TV, E61+, A6188   •Dopodo E61+   •Dorado T33i, D380, D890, A006, C5000, TV15   •Dotcom MB-2300TV   •DRV_Mobiles R52   •Dubao 738, 758, 768, 777   •DV-Phone V93i   •Eagle E52   •Egitel V6   •Egltel V7   •Elenberg MT520   •Eiroga E666   •Ektel C1-TV   •Elgin EL-MP730   •Elitek FN8618   •Elitex 8888   •Enimac MQ8200   •Enmac MQ3300, MQ8200, MQ8200   •Epoda EP2502   •Etisalat 211FM   •E-Top S30   •ETouch 232Pro, 303Pro, 515Pro, 616Pro, 636Pro, CG1, D6, D11, D12, D18, D21, D23, D30, D33, D35, D38, D60, D108, D120, D160, D200, D220, D300, DS100, F50, J100, J165, J168, MD82, X88i, XL10, XL25, XL53   •Evertek E300, X90   •Everfo 2461, 2456, 3008, 2601, 2602, E2211+, E7110, E711D TV, E713D, E730   •Evolve GX607   •Eyo E71, E71s   •Fashion F023, F025, T508, A5688, T588   •Ferrari 267v, F100, F108, Ascent, RHV3, F1, F9   •FixedPhone FC8050   •FixMobile A969   •Flying F900, F916, F936, F007, F996, F800, F69, F035   •Flynet F001   •Fly-Ying F636, F200, F99, F036, F007, F698, F003, F006, F008, E71i, E71, E71i, F021, F026, F030, F080   •FMobile B290   •Fome N7   •Forby G899   •Forme F8, N78, F9, 6303, N26, U969, D5, L300, F8, F8+, D386, N82, E71, F808, M6, M800   •Fory F288   •Foston FS-889, FS-862, FS-829, FS-868B, FS-868B, FS-836B, FS-968B, 968B, FS-968A, FS-968   •Frost F27, M23, 701   •Fujistar FJ-71   •Funker F803DS   •Funny Mobile V20, A8   •G+G i908   •Galaxy T81   •Gaoxinqi N82, GXQ-F896, GXQ-H69, TL528   •Genx T-Z8   •Getek TK806   •GFive E71, X9, N79i, T33+, N79, T580, U808, U800, D902, 7610, T33+, M73, L700, 6620   •G-Five X9, U505, 800, G365, U909, M5130, F7, GF73, GF18, GF73, U969, F3, 3120, F2, 3510, F8, 736, i300, i310, U800, U808, N79i, G3000, e82i, M99, T580, Q33, M33, M77, T33+, T33, L300, H91, N79, M6, M99, T580, D902, 7630, T580, D90, D11, D60, D90, D99, M7, D70, H600, 7610, S9, E71y, G370, G3000, M73, L700, M33, T320i, C2160, U505, C6233, U899, U828, U717, U879, N90, M1, D68, U303, U939, U855, 6620, GF73   •G-Fone 301, 311, 411, 422   •Gibox MK396, MK397   •Gild N9, S93, H1, S648, FXD3600, X5, S76, 6700   •Gionee E99, I9, L7, MediaMobile, V890, A10-TV   •Gjiang W007   •Glid 6700   •Globul TA2322n   •GMobile T68   •G-Mobile N82   •Gnet G8600   •G-Tide W510   •GT-Mobile V490   •G-Von 620, 900   •GeneralMobile DST01, DST11, DST12, DST13, G333   •Globul TA2322n   •GMobile T68   •Goldmobil J88   •G-phone 5700   •GPS-Mobile K3288   •GLX 2690   •Gradiente GF500, GF950   •GreenPower H48   •G-Right G2, U808, L300, X400, L400, L600, L200, U999, 6800, E52, C200, 6700, 6700i, V400   •G-Shine L800   •GSmax GS868   •G-Star Q82, Q89, Q83, 899, 388   •***** G600, G888, G629, G668, G600   •G-Zone C5   •Hang-Jiang N97, A968   •Hantel Y500, HT6600, M678, H5, M2210, T6800, bl699, m2210, A800, D801, ht6088, TV-488   •Heady H787   •Hic S900   •Hidden-Dragon N68   •Hightech HT100   •Hightel H869, M88   •Higtel H869   •HiPhone V188, T900, TV003   •Hisong M920   •Hitech M21, H38, H39, H382, H55, H61, H61   •Hitune A4   •Hitz 2211   •Holyday D600   •HTC S900, A288, G1-TV90, Hero-G3, 6262   •Hagenuk 505, M628   •Haier G111, HG-A8, HG-V70, M300, M306, M307, M500, S210, Z701S, Z702   •HKM N6370   •HT-Mobile A30, G10, G11, G20, G30   •Hyundai HTV1000, MB-115, MB-121, MB-D125, MP880, W100   •HTTEL A800   •Hualu YX9, 6206, YX9225, S600   •Huante TV-E71, S18, T600   •Huaxiang N800   •Huayu G688, M678, L888, CM336, K878, K888, M818, A3   •HX-Mobile H1120   •Ianus 999   •Icell i5130   •I-CELL T33+   •icool A520   •Idealphone i869   •Ifoe P168+, P168C, P168   •IMax C82   •Imo 168, T738, i178, L818   •iMODO Y58   •Imobile 222, 318, 320, 360, 510, 511, 516, 520, 523, 530, 610, 630, 2211, CE0889, IE3210   •Innovo i8510   •Iosound i960, is102   •Io-Sound i81, 301, i90   •ITel IT600, IT700   •Intex IN1212, IN1224, IN2010, IN2020E, IN2020QT, IN2022, IN2030, IN2030D, IN2030DX, IN2040E, IN2040N, IN2044, IN2080, IN2080E, IN2222, IN2233, IN2244, IN2266, IN3030, IN3055, IN3060, IN3070, IN3080, IN3333, IN4040, IN4060, IN4415, IN4420, IN4420S, IN4455, IN4460, IN4466, IN4477, IN4488, IN4495, IN5030, IN5040, IN5050, IN5544, IN5555, IN6611, IN6633, iSmart   •J-Max J95   •JBJ N99   •Jeep W900   •JFone j87   •Jgtel 003i   •JiaXing N95   •Jincen 666, JC6700, 528, JC9700, JC35   •Jing-Ling E81TV   •Jinke E100   •Jin-Ke E100   •JinPeng W169, K330, JP1688, S868, a799, M868, E55, F8, S1318, 768, 5199, 5108, 5199, W880, A1280, C3000, 007FM, V70, V70FM, M8, A5616, 8283, K730, K989, A2198, L808, i908, A928, E6180, 488, S2128, H788, A666, S1888, 5588, S109, A5688, A5120, M99 , A5658, E88   •Jinteyu V678   •J-Kai TV96K   •J-Max J95, Obama, ****   •Jugate ZJS638, ZJR655, ZJ880   •Just5 CP10   •Jalor A8   •Karbonn K10, K25, K118, K217, K300, K331, K334, K343, K350, K406, K443, K444, K444i, K445, K446, K450, K451, K460, K478, K496, K541, K550, K560, K570, K661, KC411   •Karamfone S4, X5   •Kenuo D9, KN-76D, N750   •Kenxindad 300   •Kiech N8899   •Kifung S108   •Kimcell N88   •KingK 800   •King-One K608   •Kingpo E320   •Kingdom K2   •Kingsun V902   •Kinloong K288+   •Kisen P83   •Kotka E90   •Konka A76, A76FM, C623, D225, D620, D770, E303, G208   •KPN One   •KTech 8388   •K-Touch A933, B830, V918, D700, A615, A5118, b920, D170, A635, V908, B922, S515, D780, A905, V760, H999, H777   •KuXing K1000   •Kyocera C2500, E2500, E3500, S1600   •Kyoto T737E   •KZG N200   •Laise N99   •Lanboxiny F8   •Lanye N70   •Lawow A200, S10, S20, S50   •Lcphone LC888   •Leiniao N800   •Lanix LX11, X10   •Lava A9, A10, ARC02, KKT22, KKT24, KKT25, KKT30, KKT34, M23   •Leady MM10, MM95, X105, X501   •Lemon E590, IQ303, 212, 216   •Lenovo 688, A330, A350, A539, E520, i60, i510, i706, P50, P612, P618, P650, S62, S533, Shark32   •Lephone A12   •Life DST01   •Lian-Sheng L995   •Lipiec T800   •Longtel E3, S800, S88   •LongXing M3   •Lontin 8820 E69   •Louis-Yuitton T658   •LUNA 8600, 8600D   •LX-Mobile TV   •Magicon MG3250, MG901   •Magicon-Harmony MG901   •Malata MT118, MT256, T256, MZ280   •Mark 5010, 6010   •Matrix M1, M3, M20, M2, N82m   •Maxicell 6730   •Maxx GC1000, MQ340, MQ430, MX118, MX122, MX124, MX235, MX292, MX304, MX316, MX322, MX333, MX335, MX404, MX425, MX435, MX463, MX470, MX480, MX488, MX533, MX534, MX713, MX745   •Maximus EX75, T44   •Maxtcl K94   •Maxtel K48   •Maxtron MG182, MG175, MG278   •M****a A18   •Megatec Luxe   •Megatek M100   •Meidea Y500, E65, E66, Y1000, Y100, Y400, Y300   •Melbon M2, MB-606m   •Megafon CP10, TDM15   •Metfone Closer   •Message-phone QS150   •Mercury ST3, Maestro   •Metfone Closer   •Metom M39, MT309, N81, N11, N82, M20, M29, M20IV, T300, M20TV, M28   •Mex N95, MX14BS, N95   •MFU M6, 6700   •Mi 200   •Micro M11   •Micxon MTV800   •Micromax GC255, M2, Q1, Q1+, Q2, Q3, Q5, Q6, Q7, Q50, Q55, Q75, Q80, X1i, X1i+, X1u, X2i, X2i+, X50, X112, X113, X114, X115, X116, X117, X118, X122, X200, X211, X212, X215, X220, X225, X226, X228, X230, X235, X250, X260, X262, X263, X265, X266, X280, X285, X310, X330, X332, X360, X361, X370, X395, X414, X450, X485, X505, X510, X555, X560, X600   •Mideia Y100   •Midi MD462   •Mikki C90   •MingXing A008   •Mini 8000C, iphone, Vertu, i9, TTK-98, N98+, 6600, N95 8gb   •Mito 302, 1868, 288GG   •Mixcon S908   •Mobiado 105   •Mobistel EL350   •Moille ZTC-ZT588   •Momentum M35   •Moses V670   •Motorcla T628, V80   •MoviePhone FA6   •Mox MO800, MO875   •Mox MO698   •MPEG4 NP68, T698   •MPmobile M02   •MTV N73, 800   •Much DS-850   •Muzak N88   •MVL G81   •Modelabs Elite, MyWay-Slim, V-Touch   •MyPhone 1070, 3350, 3370, 6650, 6651, 6670, 6691, B21, B21c, B22, B23, B50, B50c, B71, Q19, Q21, Q22, Q88, QT7, S21, T12, T13, T22, T23, T52   •Narnia 8088, V6, i70   •Nasaki NK630, G5, B9   •Nckia C5, XpressMusic, M9, N99i, E71, 5610, 6300c, 5700, 5700+, N10+   •Neccom n880+   •Neoi 809   •Newrone i8   •Newtone Q6, NTi8   •Nexcel E71   •Nexcom NC328   •NJStar L1100   •Nkiac F168   •Nktel A300, A700, C5000, C7000, U800, K300, 300, K400, K770, C5000, A200, E71, K100, C2008, 2800, 5310, A8800+, A8800, K200, C6000, C7000, A600, A100, C9000, C8000, A500, A200, S350, C8600, C2000, 5310, K99   •Nokig N97   •Nokla E90, N77, N95, N97, 9000+, N97, N95, N96, D328, 6500s, N958, N72, C7i   •Nony S212, E71, S208, S311, S208, E71+, S332, S212, S332   •Nova N800   •Novo ST200   •Nexian NX-G381i, NX-G503, NX-G505, NX-G522, NX-G700, NX-G788, NX-G801, NX-G868, NX-G900, NX-G901, NX-G911, NX-G922, NX-G923, NX-T780, NX-T900, NX-T911   •NGM Alittle, BlackAngel, Enjoy, Pixy, Vanity, Vanity-Touch   •O2 J1   •Oaintel V88   •Obee K399, 680, 007   •Odin P1000, 295   •Okia E79, Y73   •Omes W598, M500   •Olive VG200, VG300, VG400, VG500, VG800, VG3000, VG3100, VG3200, VG3201, VGc800   •Omnipotence Micky   •Onda N213, N130T   •oooooo C99   •Oppo 630i   •Opsson A10   •Orion 903, 900DS, 810, 910DS   •Overtech OT-09   •Onida C628, F830, G610, V110, V115, W1110, W1410   •Orinoquia G5580   •Pantech C180, C320, P1010   •Philips 199, 292, 298, 390, E100, E210, F322, F511, K700, M200, X100, X116, X216, X223, X312, X325, X501, X503, X518, X519, X703, X710, X806, X860   •Playboyphone PB01   •Powertel M6000   •Pagaria P9045, P72, P108, P2757   •Panasonio V2000   •Panda Goldmobi-J33, Goldmobil J88   •Pawan 2975   •Pegasus E3, S65   •Pesung N998+   •Phoenix P2000   •Piaget CE666   •Players P718   •Pomp F98, F89   •Porsche Cayenne, Carrera, X3   •PowerPack TCG-8801, TCTV-278, TCGS-218, TCTV-438, TCGS-8818, TCTV-158, TCG-8888, TCTV-178, TC-2GSM_E553, TCGS-8806, TCTV-228   •Privileg X7, ZM90, X2-Joy, TV2-Focus, X6, TV3-WIFI   •Pulid D1689   •QMobile E125, E150, E195, E200, E400, E500, E900, F22, F23, F55, F220, F252, F680, M2, M22, ME114, Q3i, Q4, Q8, Q11, Q18, Q20, Q21, Q24, Q25, Q25i, Q26, Q26i, Q27, Q28, Q28i, Q29, Q33, Q37, Q38, Q55, Q61, Q63, Q66, Q73, Q88, Q99, Q126, Q180, Q212, Q213, Q218, Q266, Q510, Q5310, T550, T630   •QiaoSheng QS840   •Qruz V1425   •Rocker Dream, Crazy, RX15, R111, Scorby   •Rokea 007   •Rolex MU100, K8, K9, HK010   •Royal S3588, VT888, VX   •Sands A203, A303i, P908   •Simbao A898CKT26   •Smart V555   •Sang-Teng Q7+   •Sanno 268, N96i, A88, 6618   •Sansui V929   •Satabi 2702, 2sim   •ScellPhone i68+, i68, i9+++, i68++, e688, tv1000, s18, L88, Q11, i69, i99++   •Scool tz209hifi   •SED DJ120, v628, N6128   •Semobi T1   •SerteC X3   •Seven DS2   •ShengBao 98, 98++   •Shen-Mate V7+   •Sigmatel FXS S83, T66, S9000, S96, W999, t33+, T2, T300, S400, S4, S77, S81, S90i, S90, S91, 9300, T33i, T99i, S66, N9, S9, S22, S80i, S3, S30, H1, TV60, 7700, T99, S3plus, S80, T85, S86, 5130, 3600i, Hxd3600, 6700, S3, S90, S96, T55, V88, S18, S18i, S47, S3, 7700, Ginwave25, S80i, S88 s90 s98   •SilverCrest SH100   •Silwanis 6303, X300, B777   •Simbao a898   •Simtel mstar   •Simtelep G-Star.M-Star   •Singsong s658   •Sino V66   •SkyBee 83RY   •Skyline i6pro   •SkyPhone 318   •Skyway GC800   •Skyworth ak606, Skyworth25   •Slym TV   •Smadl duo100   •Soho G700a   •Sonaki S888   •SongLive C2000   •Sony-Edison K810   •Soon-Ersson K530i   •Sotel C500, C5000, N82y, N95Y   •Sprint 7700, D77   •Startech ST67, ST88   •Star-TV C8000, GPS-X10   •Strike T915PC   •Suaahoo S709   •Suiya SY88   •Sumsang i728, 840, F488E   •Sunberry S55   •Sunlup DM8801   •Sunpa s200   •Sunrise t868   •Suntek a200   •Suny-ericssom W558   •SVA F08   •Svmsunc i908   •Swaahoo S95, S93   •Symphony C100, CKT23C, CRAB-S3, D40, D45, EX85, D65   •Sambao K709   •Samkung TV16   •Samsking V11   •Samsong E318   •Samsonic U800+   •SecreC X3   •Sed S800, D968, V889   •Sendtel E510i, EV530   •SeniorPhone 1055   •Simoco SM234, SM399, SM498, SM499, SM611, SM633, SM988, SM999, SM1000, SM1100, SM1200   •Sitronics SMD104, SMD105   •Skyzen EZ400, EZ700, EZ800, EZ1000, S8   •Spice D80, D88, D88N, D90, M940, M3636, M4242, M4250, M4580, M4580n, M5050, M5055, M5151, M5161, M5252, M5454, M6000, M6060, M6262, M6363, QT44, QT50, QT52, QT55, QT58, S7, S300, S570, S580, S590, S650, S700, S705, S707, S707N, S710, S808, S820, S5110, S5330, S7000   •Spyker C8-Laviolette   •Startech ST-88   •Symphony S90   •TCL T106   •Tecno D100, T330, T600, T800, V410, V500, V801   •Tecall T200, T300   •Techno T220, X780i, T670, T220   •Tecnoshow TC8898   •Telego V808   •TengYu N86, N98+   •Tethin S350   •Tian-Wai T3   •Tianxin H003, H003+   •Tiger 7736, 7710   •Tinno E01c, HD100, T670, TV900   •Tintele TT-V300, TT-V33, TT-V2, TT-N1_Black, TT-N1_Gold, s2   •Toptop T22   •Titan V71   •Tocs C001, M52   •Tonga M108   •Tomsim C90E   •Tonga M108   •Tosello Spatola   •Toshibo V9+, Q300, V9++, V118   •TouchPhone i9   •Trend T200, T786, T786   •Trident MB-E55, MB-1100, W-T8   •TwinSim T60, T99   •TTK N82, N81   •Tvmobile C702, Q1, T2010, E71pro, X10   •TV-Mobile U26, STD25, C902, Ak09, A2688, E71, 8800, E71, N99i, S2, E71, K900+, V6, A968, 2sim, G10, WiFi-C5000   •Twee St88, A579   •Ufo 833, Digital Mobile, 995   •Ultra-Slim M9   •Upptel V700   •UP-Tec TV-Mobile   •Usha-Lexus 838B, 877B   •UTStarcom CL1135, CLX100PR, CFM114CP, CLP138, GLPF1114MX, GLPL148SV, GPF198, GPF1134CA, GPFE128en, GPFE1238, GPT380EN, GPT2085, GTX212, TE1201sv, TTX28MX   •Vaic A618, A1900, E588, Strike TV-Mobile   •Vaio A328, A968, T6   •Vave S70   •Vcall V850, v329   •Vemo K630i   •Venus V300, V800, V900, C9000, S90   •Veon A380, A-68, S303, T10   •Vertice V68, C5+   •Verto 899   •Veva S90   •V-fone 328   •Verycool i115, i119, i300, i305, i315, i405, i410, i500, i600, i720   •Victor VM09, VM13, VM-15, VM-16, VM-93, VM-92   •Videocon V1301, V1604, V1305, V1310, V1403, V1420   •Vigoo Xpress-Music-K918   •Vigy Mini   •Vimaxx V88   •VirtuV V989   •Vitell V222, V717, V708, V720, V222   •Voice V-20   •Voice-Mobile V31, V51, V45   •VS&ME V300   •VkMobile VK180   •Wailung N82+   •Watchphone m810, Q2, Z5000   •Wellcom W350, W930, W819, W9339   •Wemo T1, T900   •Wentto DG699   •Widetel WT-T600   •W-tide F300   •Wynncom Y20   •Xcite 415   •XDF N58   •XDS W890   •Xen XN501   •Ximax A638   •XinBao 2632   •Xingtong 5700   •Xingya L-08   •Xintai T900, T800+, T800I   •Xksstel X1, X200, X400, S4-FM, S4, X11, X12   •XTelecom X918, X3128, X9128, X9199, x9138   •Xttel C3000+, C7000+   •Yangfan HK008   •Yaxing V800   •Yicheer A5899   •Yingtai TV2000   •Yin-Ma K100   •Yxtel E71I, E71i, E88, X88, 5800   •Zetel n96y, N82y, N95Y+   •Zingtong 5700   •Zodia Z55m   •Zogo V809   •Zoho G700, S5800, S98plus, S859+, V88+, W52, W9, V709, W901   •Zoom Z100i   •Zt G688, C92+   •Zonda 1075, 1085, 1090, 1095, 1095R, 1098, 1099, TF350, TF425, ZMCK865, ZMCK870, ZMEM1120, ZMKN110, ZMTFTTV20, ZMTN600, ZMTN610, ZMTN615, ZMTN815, ZMTN905, ZMUR300   •Ztc t58, T118, ZT160, 6688, ZT6199, N82, ZT710, F688, ZT8188, ZT999, T699, N680, A66, ZT2008, N38, ZT868, 777, ZT188, ZT8089, Q530, ZT5188, 528, ZT2988, ZT2989Some bugs Fixed.   ================================================================================    
you still dont have J.A.U?
Order here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
direct via paypal... 
we have now a special offer (-40%), also SL3 BForce logs are now mutch cheaper...
Order here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
wbr.
hari

----------

